

Billionaires Fund a 'Manhattan Project' for Nutrition and Obesity - simonebrunozzi
http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2012/09/19/161444045/billionaires-fund-a-manhattan-project-for-nutrition-and-obesity

======
msie
Is there a Manhattan Project for aging?

